# NYPD Subway District Cops Are Getting Paid Overtime To Push Late Trains



## FastTrax (Sep 20, 2021)

I ain't getting paid enough for this crap.



Watch the closing doors:

Next stop: Barclays Center


----------



## oldman (Sep 21, 2021)

Are any cops in New York City being used for enforcing the laws?


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 22, 2021)

oldman said:


> Are any cops in New York City being used for enforcing the laws?



Well they could if king de Blasio would stop threatening to withhold their checks for not wanting to get the vaccine shots, stop having to enforce the ancient and time wasting quality of life violations like making pee pee in an alleyway, throwing a soda can on the sidewalk and other  life altering felonious sociopathic crimes like that, babysitting FDNY-EMS no code calls until the OCME vans show up to take the bodies to the morgue,  if the 9-1-1 dispatchers, oops, the 9-1-1 telecommunicators would stop texting against NYPD comms policy, taking selfies and touching up their $1,500.00 weaves every 10.5 minutes, stop saying "arrive alive" after every dispatch to thwart the MOF's self destructive attempts to smash their RMP's into storefronts and die and stop ending every 10-85 with that stupid alert button.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 23, 2021)

oldman said:


> Are any cops in New York City being used for enforcing the laws?



In all fairness the NYPD/FDNY/FDNY-EMS dispatchers are pretty damn good considering the constant never ending pressure they are under. As of late and a little behind the times a lot of law enforcement agencies communications units are utilizing polygraphs, MMPI's, vetting and drug screens to get what they consider the best of the best. What they need to implement is historical communications training templates that teach you why you're doing what you're doing instead of training you to just click the mouse then stare off into space until the next cry for help flashes on the Mario screen. Soapbox away.

Here's the good stuff.









https://www1.nyc.gov/site/nypd/careers/civilians/police-communications-technicians.page

www.facebook.com/NYPDRECRUIT/videos/nypd-911-operator-recruitment-video-/1805711389472471/

www.twitter.com/nypdnews/status/1352390567280447493?lang=en

www.indeed.com/cmp/Nypd/reviews?fjobtitle=Communications+Technician

www.nycers.org/sites/main/file-attachments/992.pdf

www.golocalprov.com/news/video-terror

NYPD Live Streams:

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/27526

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/31143

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/35556

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/27800

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/32942

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/32913

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/29658

This stream covers SOD calls in all 5 Boros, very busy

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/1189

Unconfirmed, unconfirmed, unconfirmed, unconfirmed, unconfirmed, unconfirmed........yada yada yada.


























TTFN


----------

